# Corel Draw, Vector Files and Craft Robo Pro HELP!



## ChantellP (Aug 2, 2008)

Firstly, please excuse my ignorance. 
I have just bought a Craft Robo Pro. I have designed a few things in Corel Draw - some from scratch and some by altering some Clipart (Vector Files) to personalize it. When I cut my designs it cuts with no problems. 
The altered Clipart however is a disaster. When I send it to cut a whole lot of lines appear to the side of the image and run up into the image - the craftrobo cuts these lines. They are not on my image and I do not know how to remove them! 
I hope that makes sense!


----------



## ChantellP (Aug 2, 2008)

Ok! I figured out that I have to Weld everything and then the lines disappear! ;o) 

Next ignorant question:
How do i get my Robo to Score a line instead of cutting it when i cut directly from Corel Draw? I tried using dashed lines but it converts them to solid lines and cutes right through!


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

I am not familiar with craft robo...can you adjust the blade depth so it doesn't cut so deep?


----------

